# Ready Made Crusts?



## carolinablonde (Jan 9, 2013)

I was wondering if someone could help me, please.

I'm a decent cook, but not much of a baker yet. I found a simple cheesecake recipe that I would like to try, but I'm not sure about the crust.

Here is the recipe.

[h2]What You Need[/h2]

2

pkg. (8 oz. each) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened

1/2

cup sugar

1/2

tsp. vanilla

2

eggs

1

Tbsp. milk

2

Tbsp. MAXWELL HOUSE Instant Coffee

1

OREO Pie Crust (6 oz.)

[h2]Make It[/h2]

*PREHEAT *oven to 350°F. Beat cream cheese, sugar and vanilla with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Add eggs; mix just until blended.

*MICROWAVE *milk in small microwaveable bowl on HIGH 15 seconds. Add instant coffee; stir until dissolved. Add to batter; mix well. Pour into crust.

*BAKE *40 minutes or until center is almost set. Cool. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. Store leftover cheesecake in refrigerator.

My question concerns the crust. It says there Oreo Pie Crust 6oz, so I assume it's the ready-made. I bought an Oreo RM crust, but nowhere on the limited instructions/recipes on the label does it say that you can bake it for any significant time. I've only seen 5 minutes or so.

My question is then, can I bake the ready-made crust for 40 minutes? Will it burn? I don't want to wreck the cheesecake. I liked this recipe since I didn't have to make my own crust, and a chocolate crust sounded good. I just can't seem to find the answer I am looking for.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome! In all honesty I have never baked with an Oreo crust but have baked with other cookie crusts and they turn out great. The oven temp seems high to me though, I wouldn't put it above 300 or 325 but bake for a little longer amount of time. It allows the filling to cook more slowly, not brown and helps to avoid forming a crack upon cooling.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

I've baked with oreo cookie crusts before as well and haven't had any problems, however, I made my own crust & didn't purchase a pre-made one.


----------

